# what do you carry with you at work



## Kevin1990 (Feb 12, 2010)

Im just wondering what other people carry with them when there working. i see alot of ems professionals carry a few things and some that dont even carry. I always have my trauma sheers, littman stethoscope, pen light, mini l.e.d. light, and lots of pens


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 12, 2010)

on my belt pouch i carry a sheers, a dressing sicissors, a pen light and a pen. and gloves in my pocket.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 12, 2010)

Pens. 

I have a small LED light and a small knife on my keychain as well, but those are there for other reasons. 

If I need a stethoscope, we have one with a BP cuff on the back of the stretcher, as well as one in the bag. Same goes for sheers...


----------



## Kevin1990 (Feb 12, 2010)

well obv i did forget to mention that i have gloves in my pocket. the reason i have a stethoscope with me is bc my ambulance company has crappy stethoscopes .. so i just carry, fits in my left side pocket perfectly.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 12, 2010)

I carry a search feature.  It allows me to find things already discussed rather than re-asking.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 12, 2010)

the only equiptment I keep on my person is a ballpoint pen.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 12, 2010)

Unlike most, I do carry my trauma sheers in addition to my pens... nothing more.  

You can never have a pair of sheers too readily available.


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 12, 2010)

i love laughing at the new lads wearing full on batman belts, im suprised they can barley move they have so much on the belt...  everything else is kept in my bag, but i like to keep my sheers and pen torch close by


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 12, 2010)

I carry my trauma scheers and pens. I have gloves in my pocket but those are backup just incase I need them or if my partner needs them. oh I forgot the duty radio and whatever misc. Stuff I don't want to have to keep getting into my bag for. But that stuff isn't really work related. Lol


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Pen, pad, scope, and shears.  I've got an LED light on my keychain, but that's always there.  I don't have a duty belt nor do I intend on having one.  My pockets aren't too far away to delay me significantly.


----------



## FLEMTP (Feb 12, 2010)

I carry my handcuffs... my pepper spray.. my baton.. my glock 17 and 2 spare mags... 


oh .. .wait... wrong job....

scratch that...


i carry a radio, my cell phone, and a couple pairs of gloves...

and my quick wit!B)


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 12, 2010)

A pen and my certs (just because when we get popped by the state we gotta have em), and a smile on my face no matter what.  ^_^


----------



## Buzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, so I know I already answered this, but I'm sitting at work currently and just put my hand in my jacket pocket so I have to add something to the list:

Tape.


Great for fixing things, securing things, macguyvering equipment, and a strip of it on your pant leg works great as a notepad.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 13, 2010)

Flashlight (I work nights), tiny bottle of hand sanitizer, BLS field guide, PDR pharmacopeia, pens, penlight, stethoscope, cell phone, keys, wallet (sometimes ) and gloves.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> A pen and my certs (just because when we get popped by the state we gotta have em), and a smile on my face no matter what.  ^_^



No you don't.  Your service may require your certification on you but Texas does not require you to carry it.  More EMS myths busted.  Your welcome.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 13, 2010)

Pouch with shears, clamps or two, penlight

Couple pens that never work or run out halfway through a PRF

Cell phone

Stethoscope

50,000 volt stun gun in an ankle holster


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll admit to a very slight batman belt. But there is a method to my madness. The more stuff on my outer belt and not in my pockets, the more comfortable I am when I hang the belt off the truck mirror and go to sleep.

With that out of the way, I carry:
- Holster holding shears, penlight, pen
- iphone (on belt) earbuds (in breast pocket)
- Radio clip
- Leatherman multi-tool
- Medical directives (cargo pocket)
- Pocket drug guide (cargo pocket)
- Glove pouch
- Wallet
- Keys


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2010)

Cell phone, laptop, and butter cookies and big water bottle.


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 13, 2010)

The longer I do this, the less I carry.  I'm down to my Littmann, trauma sheers, and pens.


----------



## Maya (Feb 13, 2010)

trauma shears, lots of pens, penlight, swiss army knife, radio, cell phone (good for radio failure or when you'd rather call the hospital than radio), wallet w/ certs, pocket guide and flashcards (for when I get stuck in the ambulance at my partner's house for an hour plus).


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 13, 2010)

Depends...
Hospital: pens and pen light and shears when I get to work. By the time I leave there's usually tape, 4x4s,, pen light, shears, no pens, 2x2s, gloves, and lancets.

Ambulance: Pens, pen light, shears pair of gloves, Ultrascope, HTC Hero.

Both cases my backpack has my Kindle and netbook along with the pocket reference guides.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 13, 2010)

Maya said:


> trauma shears, lots of pens, penlight, swiss army knife, radio, cell phone (good for radio failure or when you'd rather call the hospital than radio), wallet w/ certs, pocket guide and flashcards (for when I get stuck in the ambulance at my partner's house for an hour plus).



why would you be getting stuck at your partners house for an hour while your on duty??


----------



## firecoins (Feb 13, 2010)

I carry a tune.  

I carrie underwood.  

I carry 500lbs bariatric patients.

I carry the Food network and the Yes Channel for NYY games.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 13, 2010)

Less than I did when I started this job...


----------



## EMSBLONDIE24 (Feb 13, 2010)

On my person I carry, trauma sheers, 2 pens (yes, exact number  ) extra set of gloves, pen light, stethoscope around neck, small pack of portable tissues, radio/pager and cell phone. Everything gets used and the ambulance is responsible for carrying the rest


----------



## nemedic (Feb 14, 2010)

My Littman, 2 pairs of gloves, at least 3 pens (one will be borrowed and not returned, one will not work, an one hopefully will), penlight, and Leatherman.


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 16, 2010)

On belt?? Radio and Leatherman tool.. but these things are there all the time. shears in cargo pocket. pens scattered around and note pad.


----------



## TripsTer (Feb 16, 2010)

firecoins said:


> I carry a tune.
> 
> I carrie underwood.
> 
> ...



lmao...


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 28, 2010)

*I carry a countdown calendar*

Monday it will say "22".

Yeeeehaw!


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 28, 2010)

Pen, keys, wallet, note pad in my pocket.  Radio on belt.  Every thing else is in the rig.  When I first joined the service 2 yrs ago I had everything under the sun on my duty belt.  Now I wear a regular leather belt.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been in this industry for 10 years, the last 5 as a career EMS provider in an urban environment. and 

At my street 911 job, we are only permitted to wear 4 pocket ****es, so it limits what can be kept in my pockets.

I keep as much on my belt, so it isn't in my pockets, and it can remove it all in one shot.  trauma sheers, multitool, flashlight, leather gloves, radio holster, spare latex gloves, and a pen.  scope is around my neck with a watch around the neck of my scope.  Skell gloves are in my back pocket, and my wallet is usually in the front.  this is my usual attire for any urban city shift.

if I work in the suburbs, I dress a little bit differently (and can wear EMT BDU pants).  Boston Leather style radio holster or swivel holster on my leather belt, and a set of leather gloves in my pocket.  scope stays around my neck or in my other side pocket (along with a flashlight if it's a night shift).  I usually keep my belt in the truck, but only wear it if we get dispatched to a trauma or rescue assignment.

And for the record, while the rig does have equipment, there was more than one time when I needed something (flashlight, spare gloves, trauma sheers) and was unable to find them in a quick amount of time.  so now i have my own set, and keep it with me at all time.

But to each his or her own.


----------



## joliver18 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just carry a couple of pens, a little notebook so i can take notes when we do preplans for fire and if i have to write down vitals or something and then a little protocol book to look through when im bored.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.berettaweb.com/BERETTA_PX4_Storm_SubCompact/Beretta_PX4_SubCompact.htm


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> http://www.berettaweb.com/BERETTA_PX4_Storm_SubCompact/Beretta_PX4_SubCompact.htm



I'll stick with a G29


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2010)

Mike, 1911 in .45?


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 2, 2010)

*God Bless John Browning*



jtpaintball70 said:


> Mike, 1911 in .45?



yup, it's a Para Ordinance 7.45 LDA, been with me for the best part of 10 years


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> yup, it's a Para Ordinance 7.45 LDA, been with me for the best part of 10 years



Nice. My EDC CCW is a Colt Delta Elite 1911 in 10mm. I'm a fan of the 1911 style pistols


----------



## Smash (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet Screaming Jeebus, it's "shears", not "sheers".  Curtains are sheer, stockings are sheer, those big scissors are shears.

And you're is the contraction of you are.  "Your welcome" indicates that the person you are speaking to has ownership of a welcome, which makes no sense at all.

Try it:  "You're welcome."  
"You're looking lovely tonight."  
"Is that a gun in your pocket, or are you just pleased to see me?"  
"Oh, it is a gun in your pocket; does that mean you're going to shoot me?"  
"Ouch."

No wonder we aren't taken seriously as an industry, we haven't even got a rudimentary grasp on basic English yet!

I carry my keys, my wallet and the chip on my shoulder.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 3, 2010)

Smash said:


> No wonder we aren't taken seriously as an industry, we haven't even got a rudimentary grasp on basic English yet!
> .



What do you expect, that's not required to pass the test!


----------



## Smash (Mar 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> What do you expect, that's not required to pass the test!



Final Test:

Question One:  Air goes?
A:  In an out.
B:  Round and round.
C:  In the tyres.
D:  Ooohhhh flashy lights!

Question Two:  Blood goes?
A:  In and out.
B:  Round and round.
C:  All over my Batman Utility Belt when I start a line.
D:  Ooohhh flashy lights!

Question Three:  You arrive to find a patient in asystole with no bystander CPR being performed.  Do you?
A:  Start resus!  Push Epi to restart the heart!  STAT!
B:  Cry.
C:  CPR to hospital.
D:  Ooohhh flashy lights!

Question Four:  Education in EMS is?
A:  A waste of time, edumafacation never done helped me drive no amboolanse.
B:  Un-American.
C:  To be feared, avoided, ridiculed and ignored.
D:  Ooohhh flashy lights!


Answers:
Questions One through to Three:  D
Question Four:  Any answer is acceptable.

Congrabulations your now a sertifyed paramedec.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 3, 2010)

My answer is D


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 3, 2010)

Smash said:


> Question Three:  You arrive to find a patient in asystole with no bystander CPR being performed.  Do you?
> A:  Start resus!  Push Epi to restart the heart!  STAT!
> B:  Cry.
> C:  CPR to hospital.
> D:  Ooohhh flashy lights!



E: I charge the paddles to 200, rub them together, then shock it, because that's what they do on ER and Trauma.  Then I pound his chest and say, "Stay with me!" before saying, "Again!" and repeating the whole shock thing.  Then I make sad eyes at the pretty nurse and say, "We've done everything we can.  Call it."


----------



## AVPU (Mar 3, 2010)

smash said:


> final test:
> 
> Question one:  Air goes?
> A:  In an out.
> ...



lmao!!


----------



## Smash (Mar 3, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> E: I charge the paddles to 200, rub them together, then shock it, because that's what they do on ER and Trauma.  Then I pound his chest and say, "Stay with me!" before saying, "Again!" and repeating the whole shock thing.  Then I make sad eyes at the pretty nurse and say, "We've done everything we can.  Call it."



Good answer!  For extra credit though, you should have included having a tempestuous affair with said pretty nurse while your wife (a pediatrician) is trying to assuage feelings of guilt at having 'lost' a young patient by volunteering in Africa and, unbeknownst to you, having been taken hostage by rebel fighters, and then falling for the charismatic leader of the rebels.  Oh, and you didn't yell 'STAT!' at any stage, which next year will be a pass/fail component.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 3, 2010)

For extra, extra credit you could have at least split his chest open with a rib spreader and looked for cardiac tamponade


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> For extra, extra credit you could have at least split his chest open with a rib spreader and looked for cardiac tamponade



I have to take a weekend course in emergency cardiac surgery before I'm allowed to crack a chest in the field.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 3, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> I have to take a weekend course in emergency cardiac surgery before I'm allowed to crack a chest in the field.



I know where there's a 2 hour condensed version.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2010)

*Two words for you if you'r out of pockets.*

Keister Stash.:blush:


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## claty111 (Mar 4, 2010)

Better watch out for that hat pocket.  People will start calling 911 for the tremendously sore neck someones going to be having with 7 pounds of god knows what on the bill of their hat!  

"Why yes Mr. Johnson, my many years of education leave me to believe that the pain you are experiencing is in fact from the contraption up there hidden oh so mysteriously above your line of sight!"


----------



## njff/emt (Mar 7, 2010)

shears, pen, penlight, littman, box o' gloves in my bookbag, and my personal ADR multi-cuff kit.


----------



## Fox800 (Mar 7, 2010)

ID card, Surefire G2 flashlight, Motorola Minitor pager, Motorola XTS radio, glove pouch, Big Shears, PPE pouch with all kinds of crap in it (ALS field guide, N95 mask, DuoDote autoinjector, protocol book, trauma tourniquet), key clip, pager pouch, stethoscope around neck, safety glasses.

I'm not the most heavily-laden paramedic at my job, not by a long shot. Half of the aforementioned equipment is required to be on your person when out of the station.


----------



## DMAN (Mar 8, 2010)

I keep trama shears,ink pen,pen light,gloves,o2 wrench,and a bls field guide in my pockets.it seems like alot but its not.


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 8, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I know where there's a 2 hour condensed version.



2 hours?!  That's way too much time!


----------



## RescueYou (Mar 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Nice. My EDC CCW is a Colt Delta Elite 1911 in 10mm. I'm a fan of the 1911 style pistols



Sweeeeet


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> ID card, Surefire G2 flashlight, Motorola Minitor pager, Motorola XTS radio, glove pouch, Big Shears, PPE pouch with all kinds of crap in it (ALS field guide, N95 mask, *DuoDote autoinjector*, protocol book, trauma tourniquet), key clip, pager pouch, stethoscope around neck, safety glasses.
> 
> I'm not the most heavily-laden paramedic at my job, not by a long shot. Half of the aforementioned equipment is required to be on your person when out of the station.



Required to be on your person why? 

Hmmm.... I thought I was prepared when I showed up with a pen.


----------



## mare_liberum (Mar 16, 2010)

Lets see... I've got my trauma shears, pen light, regular writing pen, O2 wrench (on my keychain, so I guess I have that with me no matter where I go ), my stethoscope and a pair of gloves.

I always figure that anything else I'd need is in the jump bag anyway...


----------



## Hartford_northend (Mar 24, 2010)

i carry a flash light, gloves pack of camel filters a lighter and
i carry a O.P.A. and i shall defend why
i use it to prop doors open, instead of my hat or pen it works and no one will steal and O.P.A 
and if i break my straw for my coffee a 7.5 tube works great another helpful tip


----------



## MRE (Mar 24, 2010)

Work for me is a defense contractor,with office, warehouse and manufacturing space.  

I am part of the company emergency response team, which deals with EMS, fire, HAZMAT, confined space operations, etc.  As an EMT with an outside service, I am issued a radio and a jump kit to keep in my office.  In addition, I carry on my person a CPR microshield and a pair of gloves.  Beyond that I carry a flashlight, multitool and pocket knife, but I don't consider those to be necessarily EMS related.


----------



## MRE (Mar 24, 2010)

Work for me is a defense contractor,with office, warehouse and manufacturing space.  

I am part of the company emergency response team, which deals with EMS, fire, HAZMAT, confined space operations, etc.  As an EMT with an outside service, I am issued a radio and a jump kit to keep in my office.  In addition, I carry on my person a CPR microshield and a pair of gloves.  Beyond that I carry a flashlight, multitool and pocket knife, but I don't consider those to be necessarily EMS related.


My ambulance service issues jumpsuits that can be thrown on quickly and kept packed with anything you want.  I have shears, gloves, a notepad and a flashlight.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Mar 24, 2010)

W1IM said:


> Work for me is a defense contractor,with office, warehouse and manufacturing space.
> 
> I am part of the company emergency response team, which deals with EMS, fire, HAZMAT, confined space operations, etc.  As an EMT with an outside service, I am issued a radio and a jump kit to keep in my office.  In addition, I carry on my person a CPR microshield and a pair of gloves.  Beyond that I carry a flashlight, multitool and pocket knife, but I don't consider those to be necessarily EMS related.
> 
> ...


umm...my wallet, keys, pocket change, chapstick, camel wides, lighter, and 2 black ink pens....im a big fan of just using whats on the truck, what ya carry in ya gotta carry back out...call me lazy..idk...


----------

